# so im not going to get a hedgehog...



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

Today was a day of ****. I feel sick all day and even squeezy. I had to work 10-2 then 3-8 which was a lot day for being sick. I got home from work and smelt something like melting plastic. i looked around in my car and didnt see smoke or anything. So i decided to look under my hood. I didnt take me long to realize something wasnt right. There was smoke coming out from under the hood. I opened the hood and saw about 3-4 inches of flame coming from my alternator. I am so lucky that i had half a sprite in my car. I ran to it and poured it all on the flames. It went out but i still ran inside to get water just in case. I didnt need the water but man was it smoking. It doesnt look to bad thought. None of the wiring around it melted. 

So endless to say, i will not have the money for a hedgehog. this truly just sucks


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your car troubles, but hang in there!


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks. all the money that i have saved up/Christmas gift money, which was most of the savings is going to be gone. i just make enough money to pay for college, gas, and car insurance. i dont have much money left over at the end of the money to play with so pretty sure i would be getting one for a long time.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you checked classifieds in your town? Maybe there are rescues needing a good home. That b being said, initial setup (cage, heater, etc) is pricey. You should also have at least a few hundred dollars saved in an emergency fund.

I'm sorry about your car problems, definitely been there. Hopefully things work out for you.


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

well going to tow it to the shop tomorrow. just went out for pictures and doesnt look too bad. i think i got it when it just started.
heres a pic


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sure you'll get your hedgie when it's the right time. As Katie said, keep in mind that you need to have $$ for initial set up and emergency vet bills. So far I have spent about $450 in vet bills with my hedgies and we've only had Mustard for 6 months and Pete for less than a month. 

Looking for a rescue/rehome might be a good idea too. My two hedgies are rehomes and I couldn't love them more.  

Good luck with your car.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Sorry about you car I hope you can get a loving hedgie when the time is right. They do cost a lot and it's not just the hedgie it's the heater and the whole set up is costly. Good luck <3*


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

im so happy! I told my boss about my misfortune. He gain me a raise and let me work 13 hours today. He said that he has been watching me work and likes what he is seeing. Always, the members are asking where i am so i can fix things for them. ( I work at a shotgun club) I am super happy because i really wanted that raise.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is great news  Congrats on the raise.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's good to hear about the raise! Especially in this economy... hope you're able to still get a hedgie whenever it works out for you.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats! Hope you can get a hedgie!


----------

